# Bobwires SQL Shop Truck



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Hello All

Here's a recent acquisition of mine. Gretchen, the '96 Dodge 1/2 ton. 

I'm installing a Sony head, JL Slash amps, Hybrid Legatia speakers, and DD 8" subs. 


Box comes first. (2) DD 1508's at 2.2ft3 tuned to 34hz.

I'm keeping it really simple, no molding into any trim or anything.


















STP Gold deadener


























3" PVC for ports. This box is tuned at the advice of Ray West - a serious SPL guy.


























Gooped up good. I did put a brace in the middle, by the way.










Nice even glue dripping. I hate caulking the back seam, and on this box it would be impossible. I opted for a buttload of wood glue instead of gorilla.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

This box is screwed along the side edges. This is the first box I've screwed together since I was 17 and got a compressor and nail gun.... I did it because I want to put a pretty large radius on the sides and not risk screwing up my honking router bit. Those puppies aren't cheap.


























Plaster for the shape. I'm sick of slaving away on bondo..... well actually I just had all day to tinker on 3 different things, so I figured I had the time to wait for plaster to dry and I could take advantage of it's ease of sanding. It's plenty tough for this job.



















Seat all the way back










Scooted up where I actually drive this thing. I sit farther forward than usual because of the long clutch travel.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

I considered doing these end caps several different ways, with several different shapes, but here's what I did. I rounded all the edges, but kept the insert corners sharp. top and bottom of the box are 3/4" radius, sides are actually a 1-1/4" radius but not with the bit all the way down. I think it will look pretty cool. 

I was also going to do the port insert later, but figured I'd just hog it out and fill it all up/in when the insert is removed. I'll level out the side with the ports quite a ways. It's coming along nicely but leaving my shop in the biggest cloud of dust I've had in a long time. Not since I was sanding plaster with my 8" rotary on the display.











































The ridiculous cloud of dust.










In retrospect, the plaster wasn't even close to strong enough for this aggressive of an insert, So i knocked the end caps off and redid the profiles with duraglass.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

I couldn't help it, had to shoot some primer. I'll get the last bit of filler on there and have it blocked out and wrapped up as soon as I can....










I blasted them with Urethane primer today. I had some sitting around thickening up.... figured I'd use it to black out the box. 

I'm not going to wrap it until I have the console built and the transitions figured out.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

wow...nice work


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ketchikan? WTH? How may audio folks are there in Kkan?

I get to Anchorage and Juneau often..... and never figure I will encounter what you just posted in the latter.

Nice work


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

very nice and detailed work on that box


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

What kind of plaster did you use?


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

treylittlefield said:


> wow...nice work





LBaudio said:


> very nice and detailed work on that box


Thanks

Hi LB 




danno14 said:


> Ketchikan? WTH? How may audio folks are there in Kkan?
> 
> I get to Anchorage and Juneau often..... and never figure I will encounter what you just posted in the latter.
> 
> Nice work


What brings you through AK? There aren't a lot of hardcore guys in this town - maybe 3?..... My customers and myself. We're the only audio shop in the area, and the only one that has started up and survived in the past 20 years.



TrickyRicky said:


> What kind of plaster did you use?


Hot Mud. I've got Silverset 5, 20, and 90. It's great stuff, but has it's limitations. I use it for shaping fiberglass boxes before more glass goes down. it's best for that. sands like butta.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

bobwires said:


> Hot Mud. I've got Silverset 5, 20, and 90. It's great stuff, but has it's limitations. I use it for shaping fiberglass boxes before more glass goes down. it's best for that. sands like butta.


I would imagine it would crack or fall off with vibrations (expecially on an enclosure). Do you use reinforcement tape between layers or no tape at all? I also imagine you do it in layers not all one lump chunk?

Sorry but I hang drywall in commercial and just can't imagine hot mud working on an enclosure. But want to give it a try. I've use bondo before but never hot mud.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> I would imagine it would crack or fall off with vibrations (expecially on an enclosure). Do you use reinforcement tape between layers or no tape at all? I also imagine you do it in layers not all one lump chunk?
> 
> Sorry but I hang drywall in commercial and just can't imagine hot mud working on an enclosure. But want to give it a try. I've use bondo before but never hot mud.


I hear ya. It's not for every application, that's for sure. It's just easier to sand than plastic filler. Have you ever had a thin piece of non-reinforced bondo sitting out? it's quite brittle. Stronger than plaster sure, but much harder to sand. 

If your enclosure walls are flexing enough for plaster to crack, you're not building it right 

Like I said, I mainly use it for shaping, sandwiched between layers of glass. This started with my hatred of 'volcano' boxes. I sometimes use cloth for an enclosure, resin it, glass a couple layers, foam and/or plaster for the actual shape i want, more glass, filler and done.

IE


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

i love seeing your builds bob! hows the new shop building (well not so new now) doing?


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

quietfly said:


> i love seeing your builds bob! hows the new shop building (well not so new now) doing?


thanks

I don't recognize your username.....

The new shop's working out pretty well. I have my complaints about the landlord, and the building does have some serious issues, but I can't complain about business.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

I've actually followed you from another forum, we've emailed back and forth about custom pannels you did for a tahoe that I wanted to replicate, and you showed me the rest of the build pics for it on Photobucket. I actually have the same user name on the other forum too....any how its good to see you here. Keep up the awesome work.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

> What brings you through AK? There aren't a lot of hardcore guys in this town - maybe 3?....


I'm a regional mgr for a decent size retailer up there....you may actually have something from our place (I hope). Rhymes with Costco 

I will say again- nice work!


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

I spent a couple hours and started on my doors


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great woodworking skills!


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Sealing up the doors.










Mat, cloth, mat, cloth, mat - 16.5 oz total.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Are you going to add acoustical foam directly behind the speaker?


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> Are you going to add acoustical foam directly behind the speaker?


No, I'll use an STP Crystal.

Evidently, closed cell foam doesn't do anything...... Or at least, not much. And I live in the rainforest. Open cell in the wet door is going to be a problem.


----------



## brandontw (Jan 21, 2012)

Great looking build! I love looking at everyones projects... some great skills around here.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Good looking work thus far!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Got the box all finished up (except wrapping) a couple months ago. We finally got the thing wired up yesterday and today. I'll have to finish my temporary amp rack before I get to here these bad boys


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

The Door pods:

The progression of door pod shapes. I decided on a pretty wild shape a couple months ago. It really follows the lines of the panel closely, but will really stick out when I wrap it up all black. I'm really liking it.










My first gen baffles weren't going to clear the dash, so I had to move the speaker around. I hate the guess and check method, but that's what this job required. I was really stuck for clearance to the dash when the door closes, and back on the inside with the window regulator gear that swings out right where I wanted to put the speaker..... so here we are. I had 3 baffles before I got one that worked, and even it is not how I dreamed I would do this panel. No matter what I had to space the speaker out quite a bit to be clear of the window inside, and that screwed up my vision for the trim. Oh well.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm very impressed with the work you keep turning out....thanks for sharing


----------



## Point.Blank (Mar 21, 2012)

wow you sure know how to work wood... and when you dropped those DD's in there pure sex. Great job so far man looking awesome.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Are those threaded inserts or rivnuts for the woofer bolts?


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Tee Nuts


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Point.Blank said:


> when you dropped those DD's in there pure sex.



Really?...You need to get a woman.....:laugh:


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

bobwires said:


> Tee Nuts


Ah, when I zoomed in it didn't look like t-nuts which is why I asked


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

----nice---- try having a little respect for a guys build log. It was a joke... no need to try and flex the muscle...


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

jcollin76 said:


> ----nice---- try having a little respect for a guys build log. It was a joke... no need to try and flex the muscle...


Exactly!!!!... it was a "joke"

Brett had to edit your post, must of had some choice words....:laugh:

Shoot me a PM if you want to talk about it....thanks


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol yeah Brett had to remove his quote from my post. 

Ill agree with the youngster on his first post though... the op has some fantastic wood fab skills!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice work Nelson,
as always..
I have been waiting to check it out, just got my internet so boom!
I like it..


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I think router skills are the key to fabrication being profitable. I'm working hard on my steel work now.


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

I really like the shape you made for the pods. Very nice.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)




----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)




----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nelson,
Missing a few pictures (may be just my computer)
kinda missed what you did..
is that a black gel-coat?
looks like the style you got. 
I had a 98' Ram regular cab, one of the best sounding trucks I have had..
keep us posted.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sub enclosure looks beautiful.

I knew you weren't going to be able to install without glassing some part of the doors


----------



## jmkanek (Apr 10, 2012)

sweet!!


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

That black goo is poly resin with black dye and micro baloons. Slathers on nicely, self-levels, dries in minutes, and sands like butta.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

edouble101 said:


> I knew you weren't going to be able to install without glassing some part of the doors


No glass - all wood and filler. This is my hour here, hour there project, and I want to keep the truck intact as much as possible.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Thanks all.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

All fastened with nutserts and threaded inserts. 


























nice tight fit on the trim.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

started the mid pods


































Who says bobwires doesn't build volcanoes!










the ugliest looking thing I have ever made.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

The fab work in this install is truly impressive, looking forward to more!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That's one of the reasons I like Nelson's work so much...he doesn't use fiberglass just because he can. His woodworking skills are amazing and I respect the way he gets stuff to turn out using little to no glass....
of course he CAN glass and that's pretty cool too.

Jay


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

BakedCookies said:


> The fab work in this install is truly impressive, looking forward to more!





JayinMI said:


> That's one of the reasons I like Nelson's work so much...he doesn't use fiberglass just because he can. His woodworking skills are amazing and I respect the way he gets stuff to turn out using little to no glass....
> of course he CAN glass and that's pretty cool too.
> 
> Jay


thanks Jay.

Glass has it's place, and I use a lot of it for my tiny little town, but I don't believe that expensive, time consuming fiberglass is ideal when all you want is a slightly curved surface, or something easily made with wood and filler for a fraction of the time.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

One of the guys on here (Audi A8 build thread) just posted pics of his spare tire well box made by stacking wood rings. Not the most efficient way, but I think it will probably work well.

Jay


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

bobwires said:


> Glass has it's place, and I use a lot of it for my tiny little town, but I don't believe that expensive, time consuming fiberglass is ideal when all you want is a slightly curved surface, or something easily made with wood and filler for a fraction of the time.


Quote for truth!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm still amazed that you can make a go of it in Ketchikan.....business wise. Your work would obviously play well anywhere


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> One of the guys on here (Audi A8 build thread) just posted pics of his spare tire well box made by stacking wood rings. Not the most efficient way, but I think it will probably work well.
> 
> Jay


Hmm. Well I have never seen a trunk that didn't have tapered side walls, so that seems like an odd choice. Very time consuming for wood in that instance. I have seen stacked ring enclosures that are pretty cool though.

I love taking a splash mold on solid metal like that. Fewer layers are needed due to support from the steel, and the complex curve make it really strong. Plus, if you know what you're doing, you can get 6 layers down in about 5 mins. of glassing time. Perfect time to use glass.

My favorite is a fiberglass top for a basic under-seat sub box. Almost totally flat, but with all the sags from fleece dipping between stringers.... Waste of time.


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

awesome work!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

bobwires said:


> Hmm. Well I have never seen a trunk that didn't have tapered side walls, so that seems like an odd choice. Very time consuming for wood in that instance. I have seen stacked ring enclosures that are pretty cool though.
> 
> I love taking a splash mold on solid metal like that. Fewer layers are needed due to support from the steel, and the complex curve make it really strong. Plus, if you know what you're doing, you can get 6 layers down in about 5 mins. of glassing time. Perfect time to use glass.
> 
> My favorite is a fiberglass top for a basic under-seat sub box. Almost totally flat, but with all the sags from fleece dipping between stringers.... Waste of time.


Check this...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1584798-post17.html


It does have some slope, I guess.
Having a helper would help if they could mix resin or chop up mat to hand you while you lay it down. I usually work by myself, and I'm not that organized. I just thought it was a reasonable option for those who don't have the skills or desire to work with glass.

Jay


----------



## ek9cv5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Check this...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1584798-post17.html
> 
> ...


Yeah, that looks like a decent box, just not as good of a finished product, and a very time consuming process.

MDF is not very well damped, resin is. For SQ purposes, a glass box, when properly built, is always best.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

The grilles are made of 1/2" polycarbonate, stamped steel expanded mesh, and an ABS trim ring. 

The grille rings have no fasteners and no glue, they mechanically lock onto the door panel.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i was wondering where in the car that was. lol. i guess i had never seen this log until now, and i didn't see the whole door panel pic at the other place posted.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

sub'd for some awesome install action...


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Always enjoy your work. Excellent ring shapes for the doors. 

Any good tips on making the recesses? Are you just rabbeting the joint that sits through the door card?


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

jtaudioacc said:


> i was wondering where in the car that was. lol. i guess i had never seen this log until now, and i didn't see the whole door panel pic at the other place posted.


More importantly, did you learn something from 'friendface' ? haha




ThreeMan said:


> Always enjoy your work. Excellent ring shapes for the doors.
> 
> Any good tips on making the recesses? Are you just rabbeting the joint that sits through the door card?


no, a lip on it's own would require glue. These rings did not require any glue or fasteners. If you want to learn the technique go to a Mobile Solutions class. I got a couple pics at the class and learned how to do it. If you can do it without the class you're ahead of the game.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Deadened the crap out of my doors, including glass panels for each large hole.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Almost no wood of any kind in my panels or any other I build any more.





The floor and the factory seat brackets are WAY out of level and square. It took a lot of screwing around to get the amps centered, leveled and mounted solid.


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Very Nice.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Really, really impressive install skills. Very well done!


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

looking good - nice fab work 

hey a trick on the side panels of the box - where you molded a inset end cap 
I noticed you wrapped it with bluetape - I did that for years and I friend of mine showed me a way to soak the wood with mothers paste carnauba wax in the can - works like a champ as a release agent - the mud, kitty hair or glass will not stick to it 

but the install looks really cool - great job and vision - takes staring at a door panel for a while to figure out what to do - lol 

and I just found myself laughing - how many plexi rings went POW on the router LMAO I did a trim for a tv in a console with black acrylic and exploded thre before the final one was done 




Scott Eisner (MECP Cert. installer 22 yrs)


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

thanks guys



eisnerracing said:


> looking good - nice fab work
> 
> hey a trick on the side panels of the box - where you molded a inset end cap
> I noticed you wrapped it with bluetape - I did that for years and I friend of mine showed me a way to soak the wood with mothers paste carnauba wax in the can - works like a champ as a release agent - the mud, kitty hair or glass will not stick to it
> ...


Thanks for the advice scott. I have used the wax method, but this needed more than that. I gapped it for 2 layers of vinyl, plus the thickness of 4 coats of primer - more than 1/16". I did this before with simply 1 layer of tape then reducing the plug by 1/16", and waxing it would have meant more router work. I figured I'd just tape it.

Oh, and those are acrylic rings..... Never would have attempted them with that stuff.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nelson what are you doing now days.. have not heard from you in some time..


----------



## brandontw (Jan 21, 2012)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Nelson what are you doing now days.. have not heard from you in some time..


... and now everybody that is subbed to this thread from years ago got an email. Blast from the past...

This was a great build. I do wonder how it turned out, or if he ever got it all buttoned up.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

He got out of the industry from the last I heard...not heard anything about him in years other than that.


----------



## Dodslobber (Jan 3, 2013)

Last I heard he is working in a great little shop in Anchorage. I haven't seen him on here in a long time though. If I had the money I would drive down there and have him do a little work for me.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sure wish he would if finished the build on hear. Too bad he quit his shop. Sounded like he was well established. I didn't notice this build was so old either when it was bumped up.

Thanks,


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

Where does one learn such awesome fab skills. Do i go to school for stuff like this. Im being serious. This is so impressive.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Hi All

My wife and I started a new business, please follow us on instagram @ tuanifab ! 

Thanks!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice to hear from you! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Found you ! Like the dry air set up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

LBaudio said:


> Nice to hear from you! Hope you are doing well!


Thanks LB!


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys! 

I sold my shop in Ketchikan after some serious health problems. After a very short time working in Anchorage, I chose a career that paid a lot more 😁


----------

